# Brazillian Teak/Cumaru



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

Has anyone turned Brazillian teak or Cumaru? I have some 3/4-inch thick pieces left from a project that I could laminate to make something thick enough to turn. The wood is really hard and has kind of a coarse grain but sands down to an almost glassy finish. This is a countertop I did a while back and wiped with tung oil.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Might as well give it a WHIRL!! Post picks of turnings when done!!


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Did my floor in that stuff. I wouldn't say its really hard wood I would say its crazy hard wood! I would expect it to dull tools fast.


----------



## JohnInTexas (Apr 1, 2014)

It's the hardest wood I have worked with, and heavy. I have a little time off soon and may try something. It has a tendency to splinter and fracture so it may not tool well on end grain. I used Gorilla glue for joining my cabinet facing pieces but it can leave a light colored line if there are irregularities along the glue line. I plan to use the planer/joiner as appropriate before gluing but is there an alternate glue I should consider? Some say cumaru is oily and doesn't glue well but I haven't found that to be the case.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Had to look and see if it was the same I just got some labeled cumary and it is listed as the same species. Dense, hard as a rock but I just got it in and haven't turned it yet.


----------

